# "Game of Thrones" on HBO



## OrionsByte (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm just curious if anyone's watching this new series, and whether or not you read the books.

I've read all of the existing books twice, and I'm working on a third time through before the new one comes out in June (I finished up book 1 and just started book 2).

What do you think of it?  I think they've done a spot-on job bringing the books to the screen, but I'm concerned that they may not be including enough background info for people who are not already familiar with all the elements.  What say you?


----------



## MissCream (Apr 25, 2011)

I started watching it but I've only seen the first episode, I missed the one on Sunday. I wasn't aware they were based on a book, if I like the series then I'll pick up the books


----------



## Overread (Apr 25, 2011)

The books are as big to modern fantasy as Tolkiens Lord of the Rings was in its day (seriously I'm not overplaying that they are insanly popular!). 
I'd love to see the series but we don't have the access in the UK  at present! But from what I've read it sounds like they've done a great job"


----------



## Village Idiot (May 2, 2011)

I've been through all of them and it's keeping spot on to the books. As to not including enough background, I think it's following rather well. You start to learn more and more as you read and it introduces you to the back story as you go, like the movies are doing. 

The first episode was understandably slow as there's not a ton of action in the first book. All the castings for the characters have been pretty much spot on and the locations and editing are pretty good. If AGOT noobs thinks the show jumps around a lot, that's how the books are. They books are divided into chapters based on the person and not necessarily in chronilogical order with other chapters at all times. It's OK though, because they all get reconciled at some point.

The one thing I haven't seen yet that I'm wondering about is the character Theon Greyjoy. He seems to be one of the only things that's notably out of place for me.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 2, 2011)

Overread said:


> The books are as big to modern fantasy as Tolkiens Lord of the Rings was in its day (seriously I'm not overplaying that they are insanly popular!).
> I'd love to see the series but we don't have the access in the UK at present! But from what I've read it sounds like they've done a great job"



There's a *torrent*ial amount of other sources to find HBO shows if you're not lucky enough to live in the US and get this show.


----------



## mwcfarms (May 2, 2011)

Been following so far and I love it. Something decent to watch on TV for a change. Am currently reading the first book as well.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 2, 2011)

reminds me of Hercules with Kevin Sorbo


----------



## Josh66 (May 2, 2011)

I've been watching it, but I haven't read the books.  I would get them, but I literally have a stack of other books I haven't had a chance to read yet.  I tend to buy new books faster than I can read them.  

So far, I think it's pretty damn good though.  That's really the only reason I have HBO and Showtime - they have the best shows on TV.  I could care less about the movies, lol.  I usually already have everything they show anyway (I have a f'ing ton of movies).


----------



## mishele (May 2, 2011)

WoooHooo.....lol I was actually going to start this thread today!! I love love love this show so far. Last night right after the show was over I went on Amazon and ordered the first 4 books...lol I'm glad to hear that the books are close to whats been on screen so far. I plan on reading the books this summer!!


----------



## Village Idiot (May 2, 2011)

Sw1tchFX said:


> reminds me of Hercules with Kevin Sorbo



Huh? I don't remember the last time that there was incest, pedophilia, doggystyle, or whores on Hercules with Kevin Sorbo.


----------



## Dmitri (May 2, 2011)

Sw1tchFX said:


> reminds me of Hercules with Kevin Sorbo



That was a great show. Wish that was still on.


----------



## OrionsByte (May 2, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> I've been through all of them and it's keeping spot on to the books. As to not including enough background, I think it's following rather well. You start to learn more and more as you read and it introduces you to the back story as you go, like the movies are doing.



The first time I read through the books, I remember kinda digging the fact that you aren't really given much information as to why things are the way they are right off the bat, and then the details are slowly filled in as you go through each of the books.  When/if you read through them again though, having all that background in your head from the first time through (even if you only remember bits and pieces) makes certain things jump out that you might not have caught before.  The TV show is staying very true to that feeling, so I guess what I'm worried about is all those nuances that I didn't even catch the first time through the books, so I guess I shouldn't worry about people's first time through the show either.  



Village Idiot said:


> The one thing I haven't seen yet that I'm wondering about is the character Theon Greyjoy. He seems to be one of the only things that's notably out of place for me.



Yeah Theon has been in a scene or two but they didn't even really call him by name.  Hopefully they'll take some time to explain his relationship to the Starks before the end of the season.



mwcfarms said:


> Been following so far and I love it. Something decent to watch on TV for a change. Am currently reading the first book as well.





O|||||||O said:


> I've been watching it, but I haven't read the books.
> ...
> So far, I think it's pretty damn good though.


 


mishele said:


> WoooHooo.....lol I was actually going to start this thread today!! I love love love this show so far. Last night right after the show was over I went on Amazon and ordered the first 4 books...lol I'm glad to hear that the books are close to whats been on screen so far. I plan on reading the books this summer!!



Yay!  I'm glad that people unfamiliar with the books are enjoying the show, and I'm super glad that it's got people buying the books!  They're really long, but they're actually a pretty fast read.  I can't wait for book five next month!


----------



## Village Idiot (May 10, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > I've been through all of them and it's keeping spot on to the books. As to not including enough background, I think it's following rather well. You start to learn more and more as you read and it introduces you to the back story as you go, like the movies are doing.
> ...


 
They actually just mentioned his name for the first time in episode 4. I really enjoyed that one, the final scene with Caitlyn in the inn was pretty powerful. I mean, the moment that she was revealed, the whole place got quiet and as she called out all the banner men loyal to her father, they all kind of stood up straighter and were proud of the fact and then when she called out Tyrion for what he did, there was no hesitation on anyone's part to draw their swords.


----------



## OrionsByte (May 10, 2011)

Village Idiot said:
			
		

> They actually just mentioned his name for the first time in episode 4. I really enjoyed that one, the final scene with Caitlyn in the inn was pretty powerful. I mean, the moment that she was revealed, the whole place got quiet and as she called out all the banner men loyal to her father, they all kind of stood up straighter and were proud of the fact and then when she called out Tyrion for what he did, there was no hesitation on anyone's part to draw their swords.



Yeah that scene played out exactly like I pictured it in my head. I love the moments like that, or when Bran was pushed out of the window. Quick decisions that have huge and lasting ramifications.


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2011)

I got to tell you guys.....I just got the books over the weekend and they are intimidating!! They are crazy long.....lol 
Sundays show was great!! I can't wait til next week.


----------



## OrionsByte (May 10, 2011)

mishele said:
			
		

> I got to tell you guys.....I just got the books over the weekend and they are intimidating!! They are crazy long.....lol
> Sundays show was great!! I can't wait til next week.



The one coming out in June (Dance with Dragons) is going to be even longer than Storm of Swords.


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2011)

I hope they are easy reads....lol Or I don't know how I'll get through them all.


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2011)

Its easy reading and the way its written keeps you reading for ages (unless you do what I do and read several books at once adn get -- distracted )


----------



## OrionsByte (May 10, 2011)

mishele said:


> I hope they are easy reads....lol Or I don't know how I'll get through them all.


 
Yeah they're definitely easy reading.  One of the things I really liked about the books is how the writing changes a little bit depending on the chapter.  Each chapter is told from a different character's point of view, so with each chapter, the tone and feel of the writing is a bit different too.  Tyrion's chapters are quirky and fun, Eddard's chapters are almost noir-like, etc. (I can't figure out how to say much more without being spoiler-y).

This is one of my favorite passages from the first book, simply because it demonstrates that change in tone when he's writing from a child's perspective.  It's a Bran chapter, and Bran is climbing around Winterfell, and the author is basically reminiscing about how much he likes to do that, and how much everyone else wants him to stop.  Catelyn enlists the help of the household servants to try and convince him to stop.



			
				Game of Thrones said:
			
		

> Later, Maester Luwin built a little pottery boy and dressed him in Bran's clothes and flung him off the wall into the yard below, to demonstrate what would happen to Bran if he fell.  That had been fun, but afterward Bran just looked at the maester and said, 'I'm not made of clay.  And anyhow, I never fall.'"



Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2011)

Dang it, maybe I'll just quit my job and go home and read! lol


----------



## CCericola (May 10, 2011)

I've played the board game. Does that count?


----------



## Big Mike (May 10, 2011)

I'd never actually heard of the franchise until recently...and I'm a big fantasy fan.  The only bit I know about it, I've seen on theonering.net and that's mostly because LOTR's Sean Bean is in the series.

Maybe I'll read the books, they sounds pretty good.  Then watch the series after.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 10, 2011)

mishele said:


> Dang it, maybe I'll just quit my job and go home and read! lol



There's probably more distractions at your house. I read the series at work. It's quieter and no one bothers me.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 10, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I'd never actually heard of the franchise until recently...and I'm a big fantasy fan. The only bit I know about it, I've seen on theonering.net and that's mostly because LOTR's Sean Bean is in the series.
> 
> Maybe I'll read the books, they sounds pretty good. Then watch the series after.



What I like about it is the lack of magic. It's similar to a lot of Raymond E. Feist's novels where there's very little magic, so the story is more character driven rather than, "Hey, I can just kill everything with fireballs FTW!!!" That and it's different from a lot of other fantasy epics that I've read where you have one main character that travels around the world, becomes insanely powerful, and kills the bad guy. There's no main hero and no main villain. There's warring factions that are looking out for their own and you never know when the "hero" you're rooting for is going to die. Martin isn't scared to kill and maim characters. It's like a fantasy version of the sopranos.


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2011)

Oddly I thought Fiest had quite a lot of magic in his stories - certainly a more typical amount than ASOIAF which is very much a world where magic met its prime and then fell into disuse and superstition. What is left is bitty, not always working and also rare, but it does have a good strong magical component. I think the difference though is that Martin really builds an excellent dark fantasy world based on what feels and is good historical fact - so the world feels more alive (and as said his characters are also not immortal saviours of the world).


----------



## spacefuzz (May 10, 2011)

I enjoyed the books, but felt like he let the scope them kind of get out of control. Seems to be a theme with fantasy series, the further along the thicker the book 

Cant wait to watch the show via netflix though.


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I started watching it but I've only seen the first episode, I missed the one on Sunday. I wasn't aware they were based on a book, if I like the series then I'll pick up the books


 
You people who haven't read the series but are watching the show are making me cringe.   The show is doing a good job but NO show can hold up to the integrity of a book, especially the way those books are.  You REALLY should stop watching the show and at least get through the book before resuming.



mishele said:


> I hope they are easy reads....lol Or I don't know how I'll get through them all.



They are not hard to read... but they are hard to swallow.  Martin kills off characters left and right, with sometimes jarring effects.  When I read the first book and they pushed Bran out the window I was so jarred by it that I read like 4 pages of the next chapter before realizing I wasn't taking in a single word because I was still in shock.

(Yes, that's a spoiler but it's freakin' chapter 2... get over it.)


----------



## Josh66 (May 10, 2011)

manaheim said:


> (Yes, that's a spoiler but it's freakin' chapter 2... get over it.)


 It was in the first episode, so I think the spoiler factor is pretty much gone.  


Sunday nights are looking pretty good till about Thanksgiving, lol.  Right when Game of Thrones is ending, True Blood should be coming back on, then after that it's Dexter on Showtime.


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2011)

manaheim said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > I started watching it but I've only seen the first episode, I missed the one on Sunday. I wasn't aware they were based on a book, if I like the series then I'll pick up the books
> ...



lol I already knew about the Bran stuff!!! It messed me up watching it!! I was laying in bed thinking about!
I might be on less at night so I can read the book...lol


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2011)

manaheim said:


> They are not hard to read... but they are hard to swallow.  Martin kills off characters left and right, with sometimes jarring effects.  When I read the first book and they pushed Bran out the window I was so jarred by it that I read like 4 pages of the next chapter before realizing I wasn't taking in a single word because I was still in shock.


 
It doesn't tend to shock me so much; but then again it does make the books a little harder to read in some way as he will kill of literally anyone (no matter how much you come to want the character to win). It can make them a more sombre read than some other fantasy tales - still fantastic reading


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2011)

I actually have great respect for him BECAUSE he whacks his characters. Most fantasy series will MAYBE whack 1-2 people, and usually at the very end where it almost doesn't matter anymore. Not Martin. Oh you like that guy? WHACK! Oh, you're attached to that woman? WHACK!  Love it.

It takes a lot of nerve to dust off critical characters that could, in theory, make or break your book... but that is a testament to how well he develops his characters.  You can get familiar with a character of his in just a few pages, and learn to know them pretty darned well in as little as a chapter.... so firing up new ones to replace the whacked ones is relatively effortless (or so he makes it seem).


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2011)

Aye Martin is very much king of character killing!

 I know a few others who will build great characters and kill them off - Steven Erikson in his Gardens of the Moon (similar to ASOIAF in scope but in a world with a lot more magic - magic is infact oozing out of everything!) - Peter F. Hamilton in his Nights Dawn Trillogy also kills of a few good characters.

But Martin really kills left right and centre - and yet keeps adding more characters and viewpoints - great characters. Best part of them though is that most of them are not the pure good/evil kind that you can tell instantly. They are much more a shade of grey, with their own personal demons and selfish sides as well as loyalties, honour and the rest. That is the part I really like because it means even a character who is seen as bad can suddenly appear so different once you get to know them from their viewpoint in the story .


----------



## spacefuzz (May 10, 2011)

If he wants to throw people off balance, he could keep some characters alive for a bit


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2011)

Overread said:


> Aye Martin is very much king of character killing!
> 
> I know a few others who will build great characters and kill them off - Steven Erikson in his Gardens of the Moon (similar to ASOIAF in scope but in a world with a lot more magic - magic is infact oozing out of everything!) - Peter F. Hamilton in his Nights Dawn Trillogy also kills of a few good characters.
> 
> But Martin really kills left right and centre - and yet keeps adding more characters and viewpoints - great characters. Best part of them though is that most of them are not the pure good/evil kind that you can tell instantly. They are much more a shade of grey, with their own personal demons and selfish sides as well as loyalties, honour and the rest. That is the part I really like because it means even a character who is seen as bad can suddenly appear so different once you get to know them from their viewpoint in the story .


 
Ohhhhhhhhhhhh yes. By the time you get well along in the series you start to regard certain characters who you were assuming were the absolute worst of the bunch... as really the absolute best of the lot. 

Really, I've never "seen" such a collection of horrible monstrrous assholes in my life. All the books are pretty much about how hundreds of people are continually being absolutely horrific to everyone else, angling for position, stabbing each other in the back (or the face!)... and yet... somehow... it seems it's all going to be irrelevant whenever that dark mysterious force awakens and wipes them all pretty much summarily off the map.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 11, 2011)

It's like Europe before the renaissance! Everyone was getting killed, back stabbed, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## manaheim (May 11, 2011)

IMO it struck me very much as "humanity without modern restrictions on their basal urges"... which is alarming because it really kinda shoves a mirror up in your face and says "Hey guess what... this is YOU if someone takes the leash off and no one is there with a sharp sword to stop you."


----------



## mishele (May 13, 2011)

Just wanted to say, I'm lovin the book so far!! What I'm not loving is how late I'm staying up to read lol.I can't put it down. I want to pass the Tv show by Sunday!! I got some reading to do!!


----------



## OrionsByte (May 15, 2011)

It's Sunday Mish, how far did you get?


----------



## mishele (May 15, 2011)

****!!! That was intense!!! I thought Ned was a goner!!
I didn't get as far as I would like...lol Only like 150 pages in. I didn't catch up w/ the show yet


----------



## OrionsByte (May 15, 2011)

Well at least you have another week to try and catch up! I haven't seen tonight's ep yet - I have to wait for the munchkin to go to bed, but I think I know what scene you're referring to, and now I'm exited.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 16, 2011)

I'm house sitting, so no GOT last night. I have to make it to my place for an hour this week to catch up.


----------



## Yemme (May 16, 2011)

Last nights show was off the hook.  So much happened in one episode "f*ck" was my major curse word along with "Oh my god".  I swear HBO truly is simply the best!  That show has something for everyone. :greenpbl:


----------



## mishele (May 16, 2011)

Yemme said:


> Last nights show was off the hook.  So much happened in one episode "f*ck" was my major curse word along with "Oh my god".  I swear HBO truly is simply the best!  That show has something for everyone. :greenpbl:


 
Don't forget the full male frontal shot!!!


----------



## Yemme (May 16, 2011)

Girl you know it .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We want to see Khal Drogo's!


----------



## Village Idiot (May 17, 2011)

I guess you girls deserve it after all the doggystyle that's been going on.


----------



## mishele (May 17, 2011)

Nothing wrong w/ a little doggy.......:lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 17, 2011)

It would be heaven if Stars is showing new episodes of Spartacus too because Camelot sucks.


----------



## Drake (May 17, 2011)

Never read the books, but I've been watching the HBO series and must admit I actually like it a lot. After waiting for so long there's finally a proper fantasy series, and a pretty good one. Some scenes are too long, the episodes could be 40 minutes long with more condensed action. And I'd like to see a bit more fighting scenes. But generally I can't wait to see the next episode.


----------



## Yemme (May 17, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> I guess you girls deserve it after all the doggystyle that's been going on.


 

You mean after all the breasts swaying like flags that's been going on. We want to see c*cks sway also damn it!


----------



## Yemme (May 17, 2011)

mishele said:


> Nothing wrong w/ a little doggy.......:lmao:


 

I actually started watching Camelot first.  It's more magical and love story.  Games of Thrones is Blood and Lust.. Gotta love it!


----------



## mishele (May 22, 2011)

I finally read past where the show is!!!!!  :hug:::lmao:
Now after tonight I'll prolly be behind again!


----------



## OrionsByte (May 22, 2011)

mishele said:
			
		

> I finally read past where the show is!!!!!  :hug:::lmao:
> Now after tonight I'll prolly be behind again!



Are you going to watch episode 7 on HBO GO after episode 6 is over?


----------



## mishele (May 22, 2011)

I want to but I think their server is crashing....lol Too many people trying to log on....lol


----------



## Village Idiot (May 25, 2011)

I was waiting for the Viserys scene. None of my friends expected it.


----------



## mishele (May 28, 2011)

I have about 100 pages in the book yet!!! I'm obsessed!! I actually teared up today while reading and had to hide it so I didn't feel like an ass!! LOL I love knowing more than the people watching the show now!! 
I'll be on book 2 by the end of the weekend!!


----------



## OrionsByte (May 28, 2011)

Does that 100 pages include the appendix with all the houses and such? I'm always surprised how many pages those take up. 

I'm glad you're enjoying them! I'm sorry it made you cry, but I always love hearing people's reactions once they get to that point in the book.


----------



## mishele (May 31, 2011)

Finished the first book and I'm about 100 pages into the second.....lol
Wow, things are getting a little crazy....:greenpbl: Somethings happened that I would of never guessed at the beginning. I guess that's why they are so good!!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 1, 2011)

Sup bitches. Fave me now.


----------



## OrionsByte (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the quotes around the "friendship" between Renly and Loras.


----------



## OrionsByte (Jun 13, 2011)

Last night's episode was awesome.

How many non-readers saw that coming?  When I read that part for the first time in the books, I was in shock and kept thinking I'd misread something.  (Might want to keep the discussion spoiler-free for people that haven't seen/read it yet.)


----------



## mishele (Jun 13, 2011)

I knew it was coming from reading the book but it was still shocking. I'm enjoying the reaction from everyone at work today...lol


----------



## Overread (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome - to those only just seeing it for the first time - welcome to the shocking brutal world of ASOIAF! 
You can hold your heads proud now and know that from here on - GRRM does not hold back - anyone is at risk of a bloody end hehe


----------



## mjbine (Jun 13, 2011)

I have not read the books and I was very shocked.  This is a very good series.  Can't wait until next week.


----------



## Onemarshboy (Jun 13, 2011)

It's brilliant. Has been on Sky Atlantic in the Uk. Mondays at 9pm and repeated thru the week. Last episode f season 1 is next week, that the same schedule as HBO?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 13, 2011)

Onemarshboy said:


> that the same schedule as HBO?


Yes.  Except that it's on Sunday here.


----------



## mishele (Jun 13, 2011)

My brother just tried to buy book 3 at the local book stores and it's sold out.....lol  They say they can't keep the books on the shelf!! He has to wait 2 weeks....lol I have book 3 already.....should I give it to him? lol I'm almost done w/ book 2 so it's getting real interesting.....=)


----------



## mishele (Jun 13, 2011)

Josh.......buy these books on amazon!! They are a good read!!


----------



## OrionsByte (Jun 13, 2011)

Too much good stuff happens in book three to put it off too long after reading book two... So don't let him borrow it until you're done! 

Book four, on the other hand, you could wait on a little bit. It's still good, but it's only half of the story - he literally split book four in half by location when it got too long to release as one book. The other half of that comes out next month, and my guess is that reading those back-to-back will be far less frustrating than it has been waiting for book five for so long.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG



OK, I'm going to buy the books now - I can't wait till spring to find out what happens...  Does the first book continue past what the first season of the show told?


----------



## OrionsByte (Jun 19, 2011)

Nope it ends at exactly the same spot. Book two picks right up from there though.


----------



## mishele (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll be finishing book 2 today.....and I'm sure starting the 3rd.....lol

Orions........how did you like the way they finished the show last night? Did it live up to the book for you? 
I loved loved loved the dragons but thought that some of the other stuff came off cheesy.

Did you catch that Cate's talk w/ Jamie is way out of wack w/ the book? She has that talk w/ him at the end of book 2. O am I wrong? 

Josh, if you have the time I would say skim read the first book. There is a bunch of stuff that is just touched on in the tv show. I love reading Tyrions character stuff.

I have some many people wanting to borrow my books this summer that I feel like a library...lol


----------



## Overread (Jun 20, 2011)

Woa ease up there Mish - At this rate you'll be finished before the summer is out and then - well - then you'll have a long wait for the new book to be written!


----------



## mjbine (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't believe I have to wait until Spring of 2012!!!!


----------



## mishele (Jun 20, 2011)

mjbine said:


> I can't believe I have to wait until Spring of 2012!!!!



You don't HAVE to wait.....lol Just go get the books...
I have to tell ya though my brother 2 weeks ago had a hard time getting them locally...lol


----------



## OrionsByte (Jun 20, 2011)

mishele said:


> I'll be finishing book 2 today.....and I'm sure starting the 3rd.....lol



I think book 3 is my favorite... but it's hard to say, 'cause pretty much whichever one I'm reading is my favorite.   I've been re-reading them and I'm currently about half-way through book 3.



mishele said:


> Orions........how did you like the way they finished the show last night? Did it live up to the book for you?
> I loved loved loved the dragons but thought that some of the other stuff came off cheesy.



Yeah the scene I was really looking forward to was that last scene with the dragons.  Part of me was really excited to see how they'd handle the dragons from an effects standpoint, and part of me was scared they'd screw it up.  My wife and I were talking about it a few days ago and she said, "The dragons had better look awesome!" and I joked that they'd probably just use some puppets... "RAWR!"  We laughed about that for a good long time.  

It totally lived up to my expectations - I loved it!  In the book, that scene, together with the King in the North scene and the decision to march beyond the wall, is _the_ reason you want to pick up the second book right away.  I was disappointed that they put the King in the North scene in so early in the episode, but it worked okay.

Pycelle and Ros though?  Weird.  I'm so sick of Ros.  She's a bit of a Wesley for me.  With as much exposition as that poor whore has to listen to, _she'll_ be running the Seven Kingdoms soon.  Does HBO have some sort of breast quota they have to meet every week?



mishele said:


> Did you catch that Cate's talk w/ Jamie is way out of wack w/ the book? She has that talk w/ him at the end of book 2. O am I wrong?



Yeah I noticed that - I think they're trying to stretch out the Jaime stuff a bit because otherwise he wouldn't show up at all in season 2, so it will be interesting to see how they deal with that.


----------



## Overread (Jun 20, 2011)

mishele said:


> mjbine said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I have to wait until Spring of 2012!!!!
> ...



Ahh but once you're through Dance with Dragons - well - that book to something like 5 years to write so, maybe a long wait to come 

(though in all honesty it took 5 years because he wrote a good chunk of it and then, had to re-write it. Originally he was going to put a big 5 year time gap in at that point to allow some characters to grow older - however he's now removed that change - probably because summarising 5 years of story woudl be a good few volumes long


----------



## mishele (Jun 20, 2011)

^^^^^ oh....about Jamie.....you know what, I did just read an interview w/ the writers and they did say that they are messing w/ Jamie's part so he has face time. =)

Now I'm excited to go read on my break!!! lol



Just saw that  A Dance With Dragons is a sponsor at the bottom of the page......lol


----------



## mishele (Jun 20, 2011)

Sean Bean on What&#8217;s Next for Game of Thrones -- Vulture


----------



## mishele (Jun 30, 2011)

Book 3 is getting a little crazy.....lol


----------



## OrionsByte (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah Book 3 is crazier than Book 1... and if you ever read it a second time, you'll feel stupid for not seeing it coming.


----------



## mishele (Jul 17, 2011)

Holy ****.......almost done w/ book 3!!! If the Imp dies tonight.....I don't know how I can keep reading the series!! lol


----------



## quiddity (Jul 17, 2011)

tell the dumb azz author to FINISH THE BOOK SERIES before doing the tv mini series ... he's gonna croak just like robert jordan with unfinished business. i mean its only been like 8 years since the last book was out.


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2011)

Hush oh angry ducky one 

The TV mini-series is being penned by another though GRRM is overseeing the scripts and such - plus he does work on a few other projects outside of ASOIAF


----------



## OrionsByte (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone started reading the new book yet?  It came out on Tuesday - I'm about 10-15% through it so far.


----------



## mishele (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't believe how many people have died!!! I'm about 100 pages into book 4!!
My brother is just about done w/ book 5......says it is good w/ out saying a lot!!


----------



## subscuck (Jul 19, 2011)

I've never seen any author kill so many main characters.


----------



## mishele (Jul 19, 2011)

subscuck said:


> I've never seen any author kill so many main characters.


Book three was just amazing.....I don't know how he is going to out do it!!!


----------



## mishele (Jul 20, 2011)

Casting for Season 2 is about finished.........some interesting picks in here!! But is cool to put a face to the names!!
Game of Thrones casts Camelot vet in major role | Inside TV | EW.com
Be sure to look towards the bottom to see the other major characters!!


----------



## mishele (Sep 19, 2011)

Tyrion won an Emmy last night!! Love it!!


----------



## Overread (Sep 19, 2011)

I hope he has better luck with her than his other women!


----------



## Yemme (Apr 24, 2016)

Dearly Beloved... We are gathered here today for GOT. Winter is here!


----------



## Overread (Apr 24, 2016)

It's a wild Yemme!

Also I ahve to leave the internet now - and life - and social living - I have to somehow hide myself from everyone to avoid spoilers until George is finished writing the books


----------



## Yemme (Apr 24, 2016)

What's up...  Overread.


----------

